# Mi Pc al encender



## bresus (Ene 21, 2010)

hola 
soy primeriza y lo primero que 
quiero saber es por que
al iniciar mi pc 
me aparece este informe

Comprobando el tipo de archivos NTFS. Uno de los discos necesita ser comprobado para ver coherencias.
Se puede cancelar la comprobación de los discos, pero se recomienda continuar.


que puedo hacer ayuda por fa


----------



## OLIVER8520 (Ene 21, 2010)

porque no apagas  bien el computador, tienes que apagarlo desde el S.O te aparece ese mensaje porque pienso que lo desconectas de la red y el S.O hace chequeo sobre daños por apagarlo de tal forma  y si los hay los corrige.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ene 21, 2010)

el windows no es como el MS-DOS, necesitas poner apagar equipo y esperar a que salga un carte naranja que te indique que puedes desconectarlo


----------



## arrivaellobo (Ene 21, 2010)

Como bien dicen los compañeros, puede ser porque no apagaste bien el pc. En caso de que el mensaje te salga siempre aún apagandolo bien, puede ser que el disco tenga errores en el sistema de archivos y por eso en cada inicio intenta corregirlos. Si normalmente cancelas el mensaje de error que te da al encender, prueba dejándolo correr hasta el final y comentas. Si aún dejándo hacer su trabajo sigue saliendo, una vez arrancado dirígete a Mi PC, click derecho en "Disco Local C:", propiedades, pestaña herramientas, comprobar ahora, y en la ventanita que sale marca las dos opciones que hay y pulsa iniciar. El ordenador te dirá que tienes que reiniciar, hazle caso. Cuando reinicie, empezará a hacer el chekeo que te sale siempre, pero esta vez hara un trabajo más minucioso. Déjalo terminar y fíjate si sale algún error, y después comentas.
Un saludo


----------



## bresus (Ene 21, 2010)

sabes no comnete que el error me lo marca en disco E y este disco tengo muy pocos archivos


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 21, 2010)

El segundo disco esta con problemas, por eso te dice eso. Correle un scandisk y fijate si te lo sigue haciendo. Esta en Herramientas > accesorios buscalo por ahi depende cada windows


----------



## kal00 (Ene 21, 2010)

Algo útil para reparar sectores dañados de discos duros es la herramienta *chkdsk*. Si tienes el CD de instalacion de Windows XP, bootea la computadora con el CD y cuando te diga que deseas hacer, presiona R que es como modo de recuperacion. Ya que estés en MS-DOS, selecciona la particion donde deseas iniciar sesión (usualmente 1) y luego pones la contraseña de Adminsitrador y Enter. 

Ya que hayas hecho esto, te posicionas sobre el disco a reparar (En este caso ya que tu disco es E:, necesitas escribir _"E:"_ sin comillas y automaticamente te pasas a ese disco) y una vez en el disco, escribes _"chkdsk /R"_ sin comillas, y empezara el proceso.

Saludos!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 21, 2010)

Hola.

Si es el disco E, usa el Scandisk en disco E, pones las opciones de reparación y mientras Windows hace su tarea en el disco E, tú puedes hacer otras cosas en tu computadora (no tienes estar viendo como se realiza el proceso del Scandisk).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Haces click en *Mi PC*, después haces click derecho en la unidad *E*, seguido eliges *Propiedades*, escoges la opción *Herramientas,* click en *Comprobar ahora*, marcas las opciones de reparación, e *Iniciar*


----------

